# Goals for Cubing at home



## Owen Morrison (Mar 24, 2020)

What are your goals for the Cubing at home competition this Saturday? 

Here are my goals:
3x3: sub 10 average. sub 9 single
2x2: sub 5 average sub 3 single
4x4: sub 42 average, sub 35 single 
5x5: Sub 1:50 average, sub 1:40 single
OH: sub 30 average, sub 25 single
Pyraminx: sub 7 average, sub 5 single
Skewb: Sub 7 average, sub 5 single

I think this was a really cool thing to set up, I am excited to see how I do!


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 24, 2020)

Mine are 
3x3 - sub 13.5 avg sub 12 single
2x2 sub 3.5 avg sub 2 single
4x4 sub 54 avg sub 50 single
5x5 sub 2:10 avg sub 2:00 single
OH sub 30 avg sub 25 single
Pyra sub 3.5 avg sub 3 single (top 15 finish would be sick)
skewb sub 6 avg sub 4 single

This is cool 
owen morrison lets race OH later
also it is at 2:00am where I live lol


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 24, 2020)

Ok
2x2: sub 2
3x3: sub 10
4x4: sub 38
5x5: sub 1:10
Oh: sub 17
Py: sub 3.5
Bld: sub 1:30
Skewb: sub 4
Square 1: sub 12

extra goal:
Get them to do another comp that has clock so I can podium and get some epic cubicle ca$h


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 24, 2020)

beat tipster trickster in pyra lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 24, 2020)

2x2: sub-4 single, sub-5 average
3x3: sub-18 single, sub-20 average
4x4: sub-1:10 single, sub-1:20 average
5x5: sub-2:40 single, sub-3:00 average
Pyraminx: sub-8 single, sub-10 average
Skewb (I suck really bad): sub-13 single, sub-18 average
Square-1: sub-45 single, sub-1:00 average
3x3 OH: sub-45 single, sub-1:00 average

I don't know 3BLD yet, but I am working on 2BLD.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Mar 24, 2020)

I'll be making a post about that on Rubik's Cube Amino


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 24, 2020)

2x2: Sub 4 Average, Sub 3.5 Single

3x3: Sub 13 Average, Sub 12 Single

4x4: Sub 1:10 Average, Sub 1:05 Single

5x5: Sub 2:00 Average, Sub 1:55 Single

Pyraminx: Sub 11 Average, Sub 9 Single

Skewb: Sub 8.5 Average, Sub 7 Single

3x3 OH: Sub 28 Average, Sub 27 Single

3BLD: Success (Preferably Sub 5 or Sub 4)

Extra Goal: I want to make it into round 2 of 3x3.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Mar 24, 2020)

2x2: sub 4 average and single depends on luck
3x3: sub 8.5 average and sub 7 single
4x4: sub 33 average, sub 28 single
5x5: sub 1:10 average, no counting solves 1:20+(I've been inconsistent lately) mayybe sub 1 single?
3x3 OH: out of practice but, sub 20 average, sub 15 single


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 24, 2020)

2x2: sub-3.5 Average
3x3: sub-10 Average
4x4: sub-42 Average
5x5: sub-1:18 Average
OH: sub-19 Average
BLD: sub-1:45


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 24, 2020)

2x2: Sub 4 Average
3x3: Sub 10 Average
4x4: Sub 43 average
5x5: Sub 1:20 average
Pyra: Sub 4 average
Skewb: I don't care
OH: Sub 22 average
Blind: 2 out of 3 success
Square-1: Sub 17 Average.
A bunch of my Arizona cubing friends are competing so it will be fun to see how I do compared to them.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 24, 2020)

3x3: Sub 16 
4x4: Sub 2 minutes
2x2: Sub 7
OH: Sub 30


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Mar 24, 2020)

Event Single/Ao5
2x2-Sub-3.5/Sub-4.2
3x3-Sub-18/Sub-20
4x4-Sub-1:10/Sub-1:20
5x5-Get a mean lol
3x3 OH-Sub-35/Sub-43
Pyraminx-Sub-6/Sub-7.5
Skewb-Sub-10/Sub-13


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 24, 2020)

2x2: sub 3.5 avg, sub 2.75 single
3x3: sub 12 avg, sub 10 single
4x4: sub 48 avg, sub 40 single
5x5: sub 1:31 avg, sub 1:25 avg
py: sub 5 single, sub 8 avg
sq1: just do it, I hate squan tbh
skoob (yes it is spelled correctly): sub 6 single, sub 8 avg
OH: sub 24 avg, sub 21 single
3x3 blind: sub 55 single, a mean would be good, seeing as my 3bld sucks atm


*awaiting multiblind, 4bld, 5bld online comp*


----------



## ProStar (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm not able to do it, don't have discord :/


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm not able to do it, don't have discord :/


Then get it.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 24, 2020)

discord.com


----------



## ProStar (Mar 24, 2020)

It's not that easy -_-

(Also it's discordapp.com)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 25, 2020)

uhm did you click the link? it takes you to discordapp.com. also it took me 1 minute to make an account.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 25, 2020)

Sucks to be an Aussie, it'll be 2 am when it starts... I doubt my parents will let me


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 25, 2020)

Hopefully they’ll spread out the comps in different time zones.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Mar 25, 2020)

3x3: Sub 18
2x2: Sub 5
4x4: Sub 1:00
5x5: Sub 2:00
3x3 OH: Sub 40
Pyraminx: Sub 7
Skewb: Sub 7 - The best event.
SQ1: Sub 30 - Hopefully I just don't forget algs.
3BLD: Sub 4:00 - I'm most hyped about 3BLD cuz I just learned M2.
These are all Ao5 goals. (Except for 3BLD obviously.)


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> What are your goals for the Cubing at home competition this Saturday?
> 
> Here are my goals:
> 3x3: sub 10 average. sub 9 single
> ...


Goals:
3x3: Sub 20 avg
2x2: sub4 single and 6 sed ao5
4x4:Sub one single
skewb: sub 10 avg
pyra: sub 1o ao5


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Hopefully they’ll spread out the comps in different time zones.


I'm hoping Speedcubing Australia does one


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 25, 2020)

they did?


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 25, 2020)

its called australia online
3x3 and multi
its twitch streamed i think
they will hold one weekly i think and they will change events every week
you dont need to register
its on saturday


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 25, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> its called australia online
> 3x3 and multi
> its twitch streamed i think
> they will hold one weekly i think and they will change events every week
> ...


I just came here to post that. I'm gonna all of the comps I think, my parents say yes.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 26, 2020)

Not sure if I'll be able to do it, but just in case here are my goals :
3x3 : sub-25 avg and sub-20 single
2x2 : sub-10 avg and sub-8 single
pyra : sub-20 avg and sub-15 single
skewb : sub-15 avg and sub-10 single


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 26, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I'm hoping Speedcubing Australia does one











Speedcubing Australia Online 2020 Information


Speedcubing Australia Online 2020 Competition Instructions Please note: There is no requirement to pre register for this competition; follow instructions below. This competition will feature all WCA events over a number of weekends. Whilst all times are set to AEST we welcome people from all a...




docs.google.com


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Speedcubing Australia Online 2020 Information
> 
> 
> Speedcubing Australia Online 2020 Competition Instructions Please note: There is no requirement to pre register for this competition; follow instructions below. This competition will feature all WCA events over a number of weekends. Whilst all times are set to AEST we welcome people from all a...
> ...


I'm hoping I can get a sub-16 average for Australia online


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Mar 27, 2020)

Goals for CAH:

2x2: sub 2.2 average, sub 1 single

3x3: sub 9 average, sub 7.5 single

4x4: sub 37 average, sub 34 single

5x5: sub 1:09 average, sub 1:05 single

OH: sub 13 average, sub 12 single

BLD: sub 50 mean, sub 45 single

Pyra: sub 3.5 average, sub 2 single

Squan: sub 12 average, sub 10 single

Skewb: sub 2.8 average, sub 1.7 single

Other: Podium in skewb and hopefully make a few finals.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 27, 2020)

my goal is to watch the competition on twitch


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 27, 2020)

2x2: sub 5 average sub 3 single
3x3: Sub 20 average, sub 15 single.
4x4: Sub 1:45 Average, PB single. (Sub 1:25.97)
5x5: Sub 3:00 average, sub 2:30 single. (I only have a ShengShou mini lol)
Pyraminx: Sub 10 average, sub 8 single. (anyone have any methods?)
Skewb: sub 30 average, sub 25 single. (again, good methods?)
OH: Sub 1:30 average, sub 1:25 single

Extra goal: Make it to round 2 of something.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Mar 27, 2020)

2x2: Sub 3.6 avg, Some stupid single
3x3: Sub 12.75 avg, 10 Single
4x4: Sub 48 avg, Sub 42 single
5x5: Sub 1:25 avg, Sub 1:18 single
Pyra: Lol
Skewb: at least 1 plus 2
OH: Sub 20 single, dont care abt avg
Squan: Top 10 Competitors, Sub 9 Single

Why no mega or 6/7? big sad


----------



## sascholeks (Mar 27, 2020)

Skewb: sub 3.5 average

That's it


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 27, 2020)

When is it in Australia? tomorrow at 5:00? What time is it in the US for 3x3?


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 27, 2020)

3x3 starts 1:20 pm EST


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh damn
3x3 is at 3:20 am


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 27, 2020)

luckily only 6:20pm for me


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 28, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Why no mega or 6/7? big sad


Probably because those are longer events, and the competition isn't multiple days. If it had all the events it would probably have to be more than one day.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

Gosh darnit, I found out about this comp the Day after registration closed or else I would’ve been on it.


----------



## Yohib Hussain (Mar 28, 2020)

3x3 sub 10


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 28, 2020)

I got a sub 10 single!
failed like every other event except skewb lol


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 28, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I got a sub 10 single!
> failed like every other event except skewb lol


on the 3rd scramble in r1?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 28, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> on the 3rd scramble in r1?


I am so mad about that one, I went for blue cross(not even color neutral yet) because I totally didn't see the x cross, only got like a low 10


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 28, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am so mad about that one, I went for blue cross(not even color neutral yet) because I totally didn't see the x cross, only got like a low 10


I got a 6.64 lol


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 29, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> on the 3rd scramble in r1?


I did orange cross which didn't go well. The white x-cross wasn't actually 5 moves, was it?


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 29, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> I did orange cross which didn't go well. The white x-cross wasn't actually 5 moves, was it?


it was 7 moves if I remember correctly


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 29, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> it was 7 moves if I remember correctly


Ok, that's what I found when I looked back at it but I remember Lucas Etter saying it was 5 moves and I was pretty sure that was wrong.


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm not sure, maybe I missed something


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 3x3: Sub 16
> 4x4: Sub 2 minutes
> 2x2: Sub 7
> OH: Sub 30


Well, I smashed most of those, apart from 4x4 (meh), so I’m happy with this. The comp went really well for me, even though it was a bit off schedule and confusing, I got PB ao5 for 3x3 and OH!

Also yeah, scramble 3 for first round of 3x3... 3 move Petrus block followed by easy expansion lol.


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 29, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Ok, that's what I found when I looked back at it but I remember Lucas Etter saying it was 5 moves and I was pretty sure that was wrong.


Scramble:
F2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U F2 R U2 B D L D2 F L' U B2 F2

That is what Lucas did:
y z2 // Inspection
D' F L D' R2 D' L2 // X-Cross
U' U R' U' R U2 R' U R // 2nd Pair
R U R' U R U' R'// 3rd Pair
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 4th Pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

54 Moves/5.49s = 9.83 TPS

I did this:
x2 // Inspection
R D2 F' U R2 D' R D // X-Cross
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd Pair
y2 U L' U L U y' R' U R // 3rd Pair
U2 R U' R' // 4th Pair
F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R // LL

36 Moves/6.64s = 5.42 TPS oof

This is PB2 btw. 

A nice Petrus solve I found:

x y // Inspection
F R2 Uw' // 222
R U F U2 F2 // 223
y L' U L F U L' U L // EO
y' R' U' R U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' // F2L
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // LL

35 Moves



fun at the joy said:


> 2x2: sub-3.5 Average
> 3x3: sub-10 Average
> 4x4: sub-42 Average
> 5x5: sub-1:18 Average
> ...


2x2: (2.45), 3.55, 2.48, 4.32, (4.88) = 3.45 Ao5
3x3: 10.18, 10.99, (6.64), (12.83), 12.18 = 11.12 Ao5
4x4: 39.84, 45.24, (48.73), 44.78, (38.04) = 43.29 Ao5
5x5: (1:14.99), 1:18.21, 1:17.20, 1:24.46, (1:31.03) = 1:19.96 Ao5
wasn't able to do BLD, OH and 3x3 R2


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 29, 2020)

My goals:
3x3: sub 10 average. sub 9 single
2x2: sub 5 average sub 3 single
4x4: sub 42 average, sub 35 single
5x5: Sub 1:50 average, sub 1:40 single
OH: sub 30 average, sub 25 single
Pyraminx: sub 7 average, sub 5 single
Skewb: Sub 7 average, sub 5 single

What I got:
3x3: 10.05 average .06 away from goal. I did actually do a blue cross which was a 10.033 on rd1 scramble 3. Now people are telling me it was a stupidly easy scramble for white cross that I completely missed. Did get a nice 8.78 with a G perm though.

2x2: 5.64 average of 5. no good singles, I couldn't care less.

4x4: 40.47, amazing average, kinda got unlucky with parities, 3 doubles, one OLL, and one without parities. got a 37 and 38 but parity stopped them from getting that sub 3 single I was looking for.

5x5: I usually do about 20 seconds faster in comp than my at home average, but that didn't seem to work when I am competing at home. 2:08.43 average.

OH: 30.95 average, no good singles besides a 24.xx DNF.

Pyra: 7.68 average of 5, 4.35 single.

Skewb: 7.66 average of 5, no good singles.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 29, 2020)

2x2-sub 7 average, sub 2 single
3x3-sub 24 average, sub 18 single
4x4-sub 3 min average, sub 2:30 min single, forget about seeing this one 
OH- sub 2:30 min average, sub 2 min single, and this one


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 29, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 2x2: sub-4 single, sub-5 average


4.72, 5.22, 6.11, (4.39), (6.71) = 5.36 average
Didn't meet either goal.


BenChristman1 said:


> 3x3: sub-18 single, sub-20 average


16.30, 19.38, 15.83, 17.83, 17.21 = 17.11 average
Destroyed both of those goals, but it makes me even more disappointed that I didn't make it to the second round.


BenChristman1 said:


> 4x4: sub-1:10 single, sub-1:20 average


(1:08.14), 1:09.31, 1:22.69, 1:16.16, (1:24.58) = 1:16.05 (best 1:16 average lol )
Beat both goals!


BenChristman1 said:


> 5x5: sub-2:40 single, sub-3:00 average


(2:57.38), (2:15.62), 2:50.61, 2:38.01, 2:46.04 = 2:44.89 average
Beat both goals and the 2:15 was my PB single!


BenChristman1 said:


> Pyraminx: sub-8 single, sub-10 average


9.31, 7.80, (6.78), 9.59, (10.43) = 8.90 average
Beat both goals!


BenChristman1 said:


> Skewb (I suck really bad): sub-13 single, sub-18 average


13.60, 15.21, (10.08), 12.66, (15.86) = 13.82 average
Destroyed both goals; I guess I underestimated myself.


BenChristman1 said:


> Square-1: sub-45 single, sub-1:00 average


(58.85), 44.33, 54.15, 56.16, (41.05) = 51.55 average
I beat these goals by quite a bit, too!


BenChristman1 said:


> 3x3 OH: sub-45 single, sub-1:00 average


(52.91), 47.72, 40.83, 44.28, (35.77) = 44.28 average
Another example of underestimating.

Overall, it was a great comp, I hope they do more, and I really underestimated myself! I need to make harder goals for the next Cubing at Home!


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 29, 2020)

Highlights
epic 9.27 single in 3x3 R2
5.75 skewb avg
decent pyra avg 3.82
OH was such a meme - 39, 35 trash then 23, 26, 29 = 30.34 avg with counting 35.00 lol
5x5 i thought i would miss skewb so i submitted early with two trash solves
4x4 trash


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm mad because I told my dad I was registering the day it was announced, and the day before the comp he got mad that I accidentally spilled his drink, and he wouldn't let me compete.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Cubing at Home


Online Cubing Competition for Quarantiners




www.cubingathome.com





Event: single/average
3x3: sub-17/sub-20
2x2: sub-4/sub-5
Pyraminx: sub-7/sub-10
Megaminx: sub-2:30/sub-2:45 (just learned 4LLL, and I am not very good at it yet)


----------



## KingCanyon (Apr 18, 2020)

Goals for Cubing at Home II (single/average):

3x3: Sub 12/Sub 13
2x2: Sub 3.5/Sub 4
Pyraminx: Sub 9/Sub 11
Megaminx: Sub 1:40/Sub 1:45
6x6: Sub 4:10/Sub 4:30
MBLD: At Least 2/3 if not 3/3


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 18, 2020)

3x3: sub-10 
2x2: Idc sub-4
6x6: sub-2:35
MBLD: going for 10 and hoping for PB (need 9/10 in <53min) preferable sub-50 and n/n obviously


----------



## TheRouxGuy (Apr 18, 2020)

*Goals:

2x2*: Sub-5 avg, sub-3 single
*3x3*: Sub-20 avg, sub-15 single
*4x4*: Sub-1 avg, sub-50 single
*5x5*: Ordered one on Mar 18, due to arrive on May 13
*Megaminx*: Sub-2 avg, sub-1.5 single
*Pyraminx*: Sub-5 avg, sub-3 single
*OH*: Sub-40 avg, sub-30 single
*3bld*: Sub-2 avg, sub-1.5 single
*
Extra Goal:* Want a competition to be held near me(Nearest competition is 700 miles away).


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 18, 2020)

TheRouxGuy said:


> *Goals:
> 
> 2x2*: Sub-5 avg, sub-3 single
> *3x3*: Sub-20 avg, sub-15 single
> ...


The events are 2x2, 3x3, 6x6, MBLD, Pyra and Mega.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 28, 2020)

Goals for Cubing at Home 1.1:

3x3: Sub 13 Average, Sub 12 Single Make Round 2

2x2: Sub 4 Average, Sub 3.5 Single

Pyraminx: Sub 12 Average, Sub 11 Single

5x5: Sub 1:50 Average, Sub 1:45 Single

3x3 OH: Sub 25 Average, Sub 24 Single

3x3 MBLD: At least 3/4 

Mirror Blocks: Sub 3:40 Average, Sub 3:20 Single


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 28, 2020)

Goals for Cubing At Home 1.1:

3x3: Sub 12 Average, Sub 12.5 Single

2x2: Sub 3 Average, Sub 2.8 Single

Sq-1: Sub 30 Average, Sub 26 Single

Pyraminx: Sub 7 Average, Sub 5 Single

Megaminx: Sub 1:30 Average, Sub 1:25 Single

Mirror Blocks: Sub 1:45 Average, Sub 1:30 Single (I actually practice mirror blocks sometimes)


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 28, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> 3x3: Sub 12 Average, Sub 12.5 Single


**confused reaction* *@pjk


----------

